# Warcraft III: Can't connect to friend's game



## Lifetap (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello

I can't connect to games hosted by my friend, but other people can join the game. I can join games hosted by other people.

If I connect directly to the modem and bypass the router, I can join.
I use a D-Link DI-524 Revision A router.
Can anyone help me configure the router so I can join my friend's games.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It may work to open the game port. Follow this guide.


----------

